# Undeleter - recover deleted files on any rooted device



## subspace (Oct 15, 2011)

*This app scans and recovers deleted files from SD cards and internal storage.*

Undeleter 3 has a new UI and support for all volume types (FAT, EXT, RFS, and their derivatives).

Join the G+ community to discuss the new app, access beta apks and get help:

https://plus.google.com/communities/113775337370180900364

*Features:*

• Restore any file that has not been written over
• Works with documents, images, video, music, archives and binaries
• Save files directly to Dropbox and Google Drive

Unlike other file recovery applications, Undeleter scans non-allocated sectors and space marked for deletion rather than file headers. This advantage leads to more accurate file discovery and restoration. There is no result padding - you see only files that were deleted, not useless junk from caches that's merely hidden.

*For free, the app will only restore image files.* Buy the key to unlock full functionality - undelete any file type, remove ads and allow background scanning.

NOTE: Some files that are discovered after a scan may fail to recover as the data can be corrupted beyond repair, just like desktop based solutions. Similarly, files that are recovered may fail to open or play back due to degeneration. Save the restored files and transfer them to your desktop. Then open the files with an appropriate application - chances are they will play back or be readable or partially so, even if they are corrupted.

ACCOUNT PERMISSIONS needed for Google Drive and Dropbox

*Download:*

Click here to view on Google Play

or if you dont use Play

Click here to download latest APK

*Screenshots:*


----------



## subspace (Oct 15, 2011)

*Undeleter 3.0.3.2 released, heres the goods:*

• Fix for some 64/128 GB VFAT volumes 
• Fixed a couple of lib related crashes
• Speed improvements
• Better volume sorting 
• Updated cloud related libraries from RCB


----------



## subspace (Oct 15, 2011)

Anything to report?


----------



## subspace (Oct 15, 2011)

I'm looking for translators guys! Only 150 words and I'm willing to give presents


----------



## techlazlo (Sep 23, 2014)

subspace said:


> *This app scans and recovers deleted files from SD cards and internal storage.*
> 
> Undeleter 3 has a new UI and support for all volume types (FAT, EXT, RFS, and their derivatives).
> 
> ...


This app is looking awesome , i will try this


----------



## subspace (Oct 15, 2011)

techlazlo said:


> This app is looking awesome , i will try this


I hope it helped!


----------



## subspace (Oct 15, 2011)

Any problems with 3.2.3.4?


----------



## subspace (Oct 15, 2011)

How do you guys like the new developments?


----------

